# snorkel



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

hey i have a 04 400 at rancher when i got the bike i was given a bayou snorkel kit w no directions... bayou to me to go jump in a lake wasnt gonna help me wich is fine ill spend my money some where else if anyone could help me fig how it goes or know anyone that has the same kit let me know lol


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good luck getting the snorkel put together. Plenty of people here would enjoy giving you a helping hand! 



**Sorry MIMB! Didn't read the rules!


----------



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

i did they told me to go jump in the creek so i jus have a bunch of pvc tube for nothing lol i even offerd to pay for them and said there policies are set and sorry couldnt help me but for me to feel to shop again


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thats kinda crazy that they wont help you out. did you check and see if there was a instruction Manuel on there web site at all? id just start fitting it together with no glue till you get it right its only one snorkel so it shouldn't be to bad


----------



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

ya i know i called and tlk w them he was like ya ill check and see that you bought it ill email you ins. a few days past and emailed me and said that it was over 30 days purchased so the couldnt help me lol i got half the pic off there site thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you can take pictures of all the parts & some of ur bike too I bet we can help you get it done.


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

u might want to run a secondary snorkel or atleast vent all your lines. i dont know how much difference there is between the 400 and the 420 but u can enter "how to snorkel a rancher" under the search link on this site and theres a pretty good layout of a snorkel a guy did on a 420. it might help u


----------

